# Roller Nap Cleaning



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

We clean our roller naps using a Rejuv-a-Roller but it does not do the job completely. We always need to use the spinner in a bucket of water to finish the job. 

The ones I have seen online are JetPro, Paintrifuge and Wagner Power but have no experience with them.

Has anyone any experience with these or other roller clean-up systems?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Top of the page is a "search" button:whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't clean rollers. 

I value my time more than that.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Why is this in the introductions forum?

Anyway, I Love cleaning rollers. I just use hot water after they have been soaking for a bit. Some rollers are not worth cleaning. If you are buying cheap rollers, then just throw them out. But if you like using high quality roller covers, like me, then they are worth cleaning. I use the Purdy Collasus for my finish rolling. It is super easy, and very fast to clean. 

I even clean mini rollers.


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

Haven't had the time to figure out how to actually start a new thread so I used the introductory to post my question.

We never waste our time with cheap covers. We use mostly the micro-fibers, Wooster Pro-doo-z or Super/Fab. They clean out great but we also use A LOT of them. With 12 guys out there painting custom homes where every room could be a different color the roller sleeves add up. If we let them go a few weeks there could be a pile of a hundred or more covers waiting to be washed. That is why I am looking for an efficient way of washing covers. It simply is not cost effective to have a guy wash sleeves all day- needless to say they get bored as hell after a few and production drops exponentially.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Paintcraft said:


> Haven't had the time to figure out how to actually start a new thread so I used the introductory to post my question.
> 
> We never waste our time with cheap covers. We use mostly the micro-fibers, Wooster Pro-doo-z or Super/Fab. They clean out great but we also use A LOT of them. With 12 guys out there painting custom homes where every room could be a different color the roller sleeves add up. If we let them go a few weeks there could be a pile of a hundred or more covers waiting to be washed. That is why I am looking for an efficient way of washing covers. It simply is not cost effective to have a guy wash sleeves all day- needless to say they get bored as hell after a few and production drops exponentially.


 If you have THAT many, I would get a couple of 55 gallon drums, fill them with water and have the guys deposit their rollers in them when they get back to the shop. just soaking them overnight will take more than half of the clean-up time out of the equation.


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for your input One Coat, but what I am after is anyone that may have used some of the devices that clean roller covers. They're pretty cheap but I was looking for some real world experience to save me the time of testing them. I never really trust the reviews from sites selling them.

Is there a better place to post this question?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The revu a roller lacks on the ends so you might want to consider throw aways or just simply washing them.


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

TJ Paint,

Totally understand the time factor. It's the waste factor that really bothers me. I know it to be basically an oxymoron being in the painting industry and an environmentalist!


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

Workaholic,

Totally understand the time factor. It's the waste factor that really bothers me. I know it to be basically an oxymoron being in the painting industry and an environmentalist![/QUOTE]


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Paintcraft said:


> Thanks for your input One Coat, but what I am after is anyone that may have used some of the devices that clean roller covers. They're pretty cheap but I was looking for some real world experience to save me the time of testing them. I never really trust the reviews from sites selling them.
> 
> Is there a better place to post this question?


Well, maybe you can invent some type of machine that you hook up 50-100 roller covers on, with water tubes connecting to each one. Turn the machine on and they start spinning at double the rate of a handheld spinner. Then turn your water on, and BAM, you're cleaning 100 rollers at one time! Just make sure you build a special room to put it in.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Paintcraft said:


> Thanks for your input One Coat, but what I am after is anyone that may have used some of the devices that clean roller covers. They're pretty cheap but I was looking for some real world experience to save me the time of testing them. I never really trust the reviews from sites selling them.
> 
> Is there a better place to post this question?


Here is a discussion on washing where one type was discussed in the beginning, but it seems most of the members prefer to toss them.

One of the mods moved your thread to General Discussion, so don't worry, your fine. As you read more on the forum, you will see the different categories to post in, fell free to holler if you need help.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

RCP said:


> Here is a discussion on washing where one type was discussed in the beginning, but it seems most of the members prefer to toss them.
> 
> One of the mods moved your thread to General Discussion, so don't worry, your fine. As you read more on the forum, you will see the different categories to post in, fell free to holler if you need help.


RCP, is it a true statistic that most members prefer to toss them?

We should have a vote, or poll.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paintcraft said:


> Workaholic,
> 
> Totally understand the time factor. It's the waste factor that really bothers me. I know it to be basically an oxymoron being in the painting industry and an environmentalist!


[/QUOTE]
I have a revu a roller but I find that it lacks on properly cleaning the ends, what I use is a nozzle like they use to fill balloons and spin it on a bucket.


----------



## downingptg (May 20, 2011)

I can clean any roller in about two minutes with a spray nozzle and a five gallon bucket and not get wet. Maybe a make a video. Easier to just show you. I figured everyone clean rollers that way.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

downingptg said:


> I can clean any roller in about two minutes with a spray nozzle and a five gallon bucket and not get wet. Maybe a make a video. Easier to just show you. I figured everyone clean rollers that way.


Make a video on it so I can learn something today on painttalk.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

One time I felt like messing around after cleaning up my sprayer and started spraying a roller I had on the cage still with a hose. I got that thing spinning really fast. Was kinda fun, for a few minutes.


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> Well, maybe you can invent some type of machine that you hook up 50-100 roller covers on, with water tubes connecting to each one. Turn the machine on and they start spinning at double the rate of a handheld spinner. Then turn your water on, and BAM, you're cleaning 100 rollers at one time! Just make sure you build a special room to put it in.


Hmm... maybe I should just dump them into one of those commercial washers. Whats it cost at the laundromat these days, a couple buck a load? But then again the owners or next one to use might get a little pissed.


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

downingptg said:


> I can clean any roller in about two minutes with a spray nozzle and a five gallon bucket and not get wet. Maybe a make a video. Easier to just show you. I figured everyone clean rollers that way.


You're hired! That's 30 rollers an hour and 240 per day without even having to pay overtime!

Do you need a part time job to supplement you during these bad economic times?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paintcraft said:


> You're hired! That's 30 rollers an hour and 240 per day without even having to pay overtime!
> 
> Do you need a part time job to supplement you during these bad economic times?


How much money do you save in a month by washing all your covers?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

One Coat Coverage said:


> RCP, is it a true statistic that most members prefer to toss them?
> 
> We should have a vote, or poll.


Feel free to start one!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

In the past, I found that a used roller was better than a new one. Even the top brands back then shed the first use, so the first use was primer. 

I'd prolly get 10 - 15 uses out of one sleeve.

Also, as with any supplies, it's not the cost of the item, but also the time involved in replacement. You can only carry so many rollers, brushes, pans, pots, etc in a vehicle. Needing a new one unexpectedly could cost 30 - 60 minutes. 

One should be able to clean a roller in less time than it costs - unless it's a $1.50 wall mart value pack special, which cost more to de-shed than they are worth.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

daArch said:


> In the past, I found that a used roller was better than a new one. Even the top brands back then shed the first use, so the first use was primer.
> 
> I'd prolly get 10 - 15 uses out of one sleeve.
> 
> ...


I can get quality ones for around 2 bucks. If it takes me 3 minutes to wash, that's 3 bucks right there, plus the cost of water. I'm losing. I don't use 18', however. Even if I did, I probably would toss those, as they would take longer to wash, therefore, the same mathematic logic applies.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I can get quality ones for around 2 bucks. If it takes me 3 minutes to wash, that's 3 bucks right there, plus the cost of water. I'm losing.


 

if thats the case then i lost like $10 today starin at this girls ass


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ole34 said:


> if thats the case then i lost like $10 today starin at this girls ass


is that while you're taking a shower with your brushes and rollers, with your eyes shut?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We do not clean any covers and use purdy white dove the majority of the time. We purchase mostly by the Case lot for a savings that can not justify the cost of labor or mess of cleaning


----------



## Paintcraft (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm sure it costs me not saves money, but it's not always the money. The guys actually like the sleeves better after being washed and it gives them something to do to fill in. 
I noticed we have been getting pretty backed up lately with shelves full of sleeves wrapped in plastic and came across yet another gadget ad and was curious.
Mostly what has been working is that I put a policy in place that if there are sleeves waiting to be washed the guys have to wash instead of grabbing new ones. It keeps yet another one busy while others are collecting the equipment to start a new job.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I can get quality ones for around 2 bucks. If it takes me 3 minutes to wash, that's 3 bucks right there, plus the cost of water. I'm losing. I don't use 18', however. Even if I did, I probably would toss those, as they would take longer to wash, therefore, the same mathematic logic applies.



With those numbers, you are better to toss, as long as you buy bulk and have plenty on hand. 

I will admit, that sometimes I do enjoy the mindless task of washing a sleeve in a slop sink with nice warm water. That type of break is sometimes needed and is priceless - if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

downingptg said:


> I can clean any roller in about two minutes with a spray nozzle and a five gallon bucket and not get wet. Maybe a make a video. Easier to just show you. I figured everyone clean rollers that way.


 Ditto


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> One time I felt like messing around after cleaning up my sprayer and started spraying a roller I had on the cage still with a hose. I got that thing spinning really fast. Was kinda fun, for a few minutes.


 It's just like this but you use the bucket to sheild yourself. It spins the paint out and spins it dry.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Mike's QP said:


> It's just like this but you use the bucket to sheild yourself. It spins the paint out and spins it dry.


I do it on the edge of the porch, too complicated to explain how I position myself, the roller, and the hose so I do not get wet. It the mid summer, even more fun . . . . getting wet.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

daArch said:


> I do it on the edge of the porch, too complicated to explain how I position myself, the roller, and the hose so I do not get wet. It the mid summer, even more fun . . . . getting wet.


I know what you're talking about. Sort of hold the roller at an 45 degree angle away from you. Use the bullet stream from your hose nozzle and shoot the water into the lower end (near the frame) and get the cover spinning. Slowly work your way up the cover until you reach the other end. Clean, fairly dry, nice and fluffy - and the cover won't look bad either!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

researchhound said:


> I know what you're talking about. Sort of hold the roller at an 45 degree angle away from you. Use the bullet stream from your hose nozzle and shoot the water into the lower end (near the frame) and get the cover spinning. Slowly work your way up the cover until you reach the other end. Clean, fairly dry, nice and fluffy - and the cover won't look bad either!



I also use the over hang of the porch boards as a shield, and the frame is kinda angled downish. 

And I love that clean fluffy look, but the Wenderful usually makes me comb.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

downingptg said:


> I can clean any roller in about two minutes with a spray nozzle and a five gallon bucket and not get wet. Maybe a make a video. Easier to just show you. I figured everyone clean rollers that way.


Is this you?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Chris I just wasted 9 minutes of my life.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I have spinners (during a $1 SW sale, I got the last 3 regularly $20 each...SCORE! 

I soak in a bucket, then spin, quick rinse, spin.
Done.
Dry.


EDIT: I use a Purdy Colossus polyamide 3/4" nap cover...they clean out extremely quick like.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Scrape with 5-in-1, soak by hanging in a 5'er off the bottom, spin with nozzle, and hang to dry.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I know what you're talking about. Sort of hold the roller at an 45 degree angle away from you. Use the bullet stream from your hose nozzle and shoot the water into the lower end (near the frame) and get the cover spinning. Slowly work your way up the cover until you reach the other end. Clean, fairly dry, nice and fluffy - and the cover won't look bad either!


 Done this way it kinda resembles when a dog gets wet and shakes it off.Same effect right Hound?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

mudbone said:


> Done this way it kinda resembles when a dog gets wet and shakes it off.Same effect right Hound?


Slow motion photography of a dog shaking off water is pretty cool. The "shake" starts at the head and works all the way to the tail.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/water-hose-nozzle-18188/ my post in that thread has what I use. I use it for cleaning my drywall tools and pretty much everything as well. 

Place the roller fram hanging on the outside of bucket and wash, the nozzle I use spins it out at the same time. 

I have used and have a Rejuva roller but I find it lacks on the ends and I also often use the bigger core jumbo covers seen here http://www.painttalk.com/f2/2-1-4-roller-covers-frames-16101/ 
Speaking of which I still owe Bill a cover. Are you working again yet Bill?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Slow day on PT if I am talking about nozzles in two threads lol.


----------



## Rick the painter (Mar 30, 2009)

Ive been reading these roller cleaning discussions,so i was curious and timed myself tonight after work.I screw the still on the handle Colussus roller cover onto an extention pole.Than it get slammed down on a banquet table.City water with garden hose...1 min 10 sec!


----------



## tmort024 (May 23, 2010)

One Coat Coverage said:


> RCP, is it a true statistic that most members prefer to toss them?
> 
> We should have a vote, or poll.


$3/cover SW contractors = TOSS


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Oh please no... not again! :wallbash:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

tmort024 said:


> $3/cover SW contractors = TOSS


lol use the search feature as this topic has been beat to death. 

Check your pm box mort.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sometimes I get weird looks when I'm washing out my covers in the customers bathtub, but it's more efficient than taking them home to do.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Sometimes I get weird looks when I'm washing out my covers in the customers bathtub, but it's more efficient than taking them home to do.


You have to make better use of your time. Throw them in their washing machine and sit on the couch and surf while you crack open a few cold ones. :jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> You have to make better use of your time. Throw them in their washing machine and sit on the couch and surf while you crack open a few cold ones. :jester:


"Honey? When did we order *that* from On Demand?"


----------



## jdr0411 (Mar 18, 2012)

When I clean my roller covers, I use a 5-gallon bucket (something smaller would work fine), hot water, a 5-1 tool, and fabric softener.

This is pretty basic so I won't go into too much detail using the 5-1 tool too remove excess paint

You'll need to mix the combination of hot water and fabric softener (1/2 cup of fabric softener per gallon of water) for 45-60 seconds. I leave the cover on the roller and leave it on the side of the bucket. ( With the cover fully submerged in the water  ) 

After letting it sit for 10-15 minutes you'll be able to rinse the cover. The fabric softener clings to the remaining paint and pulls it too the bottom of the bucket so try not to shake the mixture too much after removing the cover especially if you have more to clean. 

Depending on how well you've used the 5-1 multi-tool, you shouldn't have to repeat the cleansing process. 

I use this method on all of my roller covers as well as brushes. Let me know what you think!!


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

downingptg said:


> I can clean any roller in about two minutes with a spray nozzle and a five gallon bucket and not get wet. Maybe a make a video. Easier to just show you. I figured everyone clean rollers that way.


 i agree, soak 4 a while durn the work day- then proceede


----------



## champer71 (Mar 12, 2012)

mayb u could try a washn machine if u have that many- sure u could pick 1 up on craigs list 4 bout $50.00....... who knows might start sumthin new


----------

